# RAM eMac G4



## vicoohyeahbaby (12 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

je viens de récupérer un eMac G4 700mhz et il est très lent, le disque dur est quasiment vierge, il tourne sous osx 10.3.9, j'ai également récupéré osx.4 mais il ne peut être installé car je ne dispose ni du lecteur dvd (!), ni d'assez de mémoire (256mo). Je voulais donc savoir, vu que j'ai un slot de dispo, si je pouvais commander cette reference (http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-G4133/512) et si ça ne ferait pas tout péter. Merci de vos conseils, voici les données sur la machine:

eMac blanc G4 700Mhz PowerPC G4 (2.1)
Mémoire 128Mo SDRAM
cache de niveau 2 (par processeur): 256ko
mémoire 128Mo
vitesse du bus: 100 mHz
version ROM de démarrage: 4.4.2f1

et pour les logements mémoire:

DIMMO/J1600: vide
DIMMO/J1601: 128Mo type: Sdram vitesse: PC133U-333


merci de vos réponses, j'y connais absolument rien mais si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait super sympa.

Vico


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2008)

Pourquoi pas chez Macway, au moins t'es sur de la compatibilité ?


----------

